# James Doohan, 'Star Trek's' Scotty, dead



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/20/obit.doohan.ap/index.html

*LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- James Doohan, the burly chief engineer of the Starship Enterprise in the original "Star Trek" TV series and motion pictures who responded to the command "Beam me up, Scotty," died early Wednesday. He was 85.*

Doohan died at 5:30 a.m. (1330 GMT) at his Redmond, Washington, home with his wife of 28 years, Wende, at his side, Los Angeles agent and longtime friend Steve Stevens said. The cause of death was pneumonia and Alzheimer's disease, he said.

The Canadian-born Doohan was enjoying a busy career as a character actor when he auditioned for a role as an engineer in a new space adventure on NBC in 1966. A master of dialects from his early years in radio, he tried seven different accents.

"The producers asked me which one I preferred," Doohan recalled 30 years later. "I believed the Scot voice was the most commanding. So I told them, 'If this character is going to be an engineer, you'd better make him a Scotsman.' "

The series, which starred William Shatner as Capt. James T. Kirk and Leonard Nimoy as the enigmatic Mr. Spock, attracted an enthusiastic following of science fiction fans, especially among teenagers and children, but not enough ratings power. NBC canceled it after three seasons.

When the series ended in 1969, Doohan found himself typecast as Montgomery Scott, the canny engineer with a burr in his voice. In 1973, he complained to his dentist, who advised him: "Jimmy, you're going to be Scotty long after you're dead. If I were you, I'd go with the flow."

"I took his advice," said Doohan, "and since then everything's been just lovely."

Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed

http://i.a.cnn.net/cnn/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/20/obit.doohan.ap/vert.doohan.ap.jpg


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

<sigh>


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Not exactly a surprise though - he's been slowly going downhill for some years. He's with De now - not a bad thing.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

That's a shame.


seemed like a really nice guy.

Been expecting this news for some time tho - he's been on the way out for some time now.

 
Mike


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Will miss him big time. Always was my favorite character and
definitely was an influence to pursue engineering as a career. 

Best wishes to James Doohan in the ultimate final frontier.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I hear the bagpipes....

Fair Ye Well, Mr. Doohan. Thank you for nearly 40 years of fun. * Honors! HUP! *


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Truely sad .


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fare The Well... James "Scotty" Doohan...


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Ahead, Warp 9.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Warp Speed Jimmy. God rest your soul.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

You know what is ironic about today?

It's July 20th...the 36th Anniversary of Apollo 11's historic landing on the Moon. Sort of fitting in a sense.

_" That's one small step for man...one Giant Leap for Jimmy...."_


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I got to meet him in the late eighties and got him to sign my Franz Joseph Technical Manual. He was very nice and always nice to his fans. I also saw him at a convention in which he did a series of voices he could have used as the engineer. Very entertaining. He will be missed.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Scotty full ahead Warp 9.

We'll miss ya Jimmy.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Truly sad news indeed ... coincidentally on the anniversary of one of, if not the greatest scientific and engineering feats ever accomplished by man to date ... the Apollo 11 Lunar Landing.

Scotty, you will be sorely missed ... God's speed to 'ya Lad ... Rest in peace.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's a good article about James Doohan...

http://www.space.com/entertainment/050720_ap_doohan_obit.html

It's sad when you see these people that you looked up to as a younster pass away...but it's the way of our world. I was looking the the cast picture from The Undiscovered Country the other day and I remember thinking how much those folks have aged...especially since that movie. Then you take a look in the mirror and see it too.

You have to appreciate your time here. You never know when it will run out.

May Mr. Doohan's soul be at peace.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

You will be missed Scotty(Mr.Doohan) I enjoyed your work and I know it will continue to be appreciated for years to come.God's Speed to ya man!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

guess I'll buy Thomas generic decals and rename my pl refit the U.S.S. Doohan, What do you guys think


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

There really are no sufficient words.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Ah, fair Jimmy...you'll always be our miracle worker! We will miss you!

Rest in Sweet Peace!


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

*A Tribute To James Doohan*

My website this week is in tribute to the late James Doohan,may you rest in Peace.You will be missed.  


http://users.adelphia.net/~bgdaddy8964


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Amen, my friend. 

...Amen.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

It's funny. I work with some high-ranking military officers and a few Shuttle astronauts. They seemed quite moved by the passing of Mr. Doohan. His portrayal of Mr. Scott, along with the characters played by his long-time colleagues, left an amazing impression on so many people who actually chose their path to space because of the fantastic voyages of the good ship Enterprise.

Indeed, I'm one of them.

So long, Jimmy. You're among the stars now.

Phil


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Warp Speed, Miracle Worker........

Its been said here that his passing should have been expected, and that is true. But it does, at least for me, come with shock and sorrow.

I had met him just before the premier of Generations. He was a great human being.

You WILL be missed........


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

"It's ah... it's umm... it's green!



Good bye, Scotty
you will be missed


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I heard about it in the car listening to the radio today. As I tuned in, Talk of the Nation was interviewing Robert Justman and Will Weaton. I was wondering why most of the questions centered around Scotty...then it hit me that James Doohan must have passed away. He was a great human being who will be missed.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

God Speed Scotty, your in a far better place now. 

Ahead Warp Factor 9

You will be missed.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

bye scotty, those warp engines wont be the same without you.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Good-bye Mr. Jimmy Doohan.
You will truly be missed.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

From the Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan Director's Cut Sickbay scene not in the theatrical release:

Scotty:_ " Ye did yer best, Doctor. I know ye tried...." _


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

He really is not dead,as long as we remember.

Now the engine room is truly empty.  

First the Great Bird of the Galaxy, then Bones, and now Scotty.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Godspeed, Scotty...


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

Sad day for us all, I had the fortune of meeting him a couple times at conventions, very warm hearted man, always friendly, he will be missed by us all.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

My late uncle really was a Scottish Aerospace engineer, I always told him that Scotty was my favorite character because he was really cool, and because he reminded me of him. Made his passing a little easier to take. 

I got to tell that to Jimmy Doohan in person - still remember the smile, the warm handshake and what he said to me after I did. 

Here's to ya, lad - Godspeed Jimmy Doohan.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

_
Ev'ry road thro' life is a long, long road, 
Fill'd with joys and sorrows too, 
As you journey on how your heart will yearn 
For the things most dear to you. 
With wealth and love 'tis so, 
But onward we must go. 

Keep right on to the end of the road, 
Keep right on to the end, 
Tho' the way be long, let your heart be strong, 
Keep right on round the bend. 
Tho' you're tired and weary still journey on, 
Till you come to your happy abode, 
Where all the love you've been dreaming of 
Will be there at the end of the road. 

With a big stout heart to a long steep hill, 
We may get there with a smile, 
With a good kind thought and an end in view, 
We may cut short many a mile. 
So let courage ev'ry day 
Be your guiding star alway. 
_


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

I could not of said a nicer thing myself,I like the poem.It is a fitting tribute to him.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

I too ,met him a couple of times at conventions. Genuinely a nice man. He really loved his fans.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Good bye, Jimmy.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I heard on the news tonight that his ashes will be sent into space on a rocket or space shuttle...how perfect!!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Hey, it's all been said. 

God's speed James Doohan.

Never met him, but I just know I would have liked the man. 

Hey, lets just hope we all live to 85. Personally, I'm hoping to pass the century mark.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's to you, Jimmy, and that wonderful character, called "Scotty" - the Aberdeen pub crawler.

_"Steady as she goes!"_


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

1701ALover said:


> I heard on the news tonight that his ashes will be sent into space on a rocket or space shuttle...how perfect!!


I saw that on the Today Show this AM, and it seems kinda fitting that he'll be the first of the cast to actually make it into space.

I always liked him on the original series, in the whole Trek universe he seemed like the only guy who _really_ knew how to have a good time on (and looked forward to) shore leave. As a kid I really liked that guy that was always getting into scrapes on liberty.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

^ Of course, Scotty also liked reading technical manuals for fun. I always wondered whether Kirk was unnerved about how his chief engineer got plastered occasionally.

Truly sad about Mr. Doohan's passing. I'm glad to hear he'll make into space after all. It's a nice tribute by those who were inspired into engineering and space because of his work.

José


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow...my grandfather (on my dad's side of the family) dies on the 19th, and now James "Montgommery (sp?) Scott" Doohan dies on the 20th (the day I visited some of the family for the first time in just over 5 years)...

Well Scotty, even Miracle Workers can't work miracles forever, but everyone will remember you for the ones you have performed. You will be sorely missed.

"Mr. Scott, the word is given."


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

"Will it make a good mix with Scotch?"


Here's to you Mr. Scott.
Godspeed Jimmy....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I think I'll wander down to Hollywood Blvd. and take a look at his star. It's been a while.


----------

